# Zebra Pleco



## Vesuvius (Jan 23, 2005)

Does anyone have a Zebra Pleco? If so how much did it cost, how did you get it, and where did you get if from. Any other useful information would be nice. I am having trouble getting one. Need help.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I am getting 4 of them thru my LFS but it took them almost one month to locate some. They allegedly cannot be imported from Brazil anymore and only tank raised zebras or zebras already in the country will be available from here on. At least that is what I was told. They cost me $140 per fish (this includes shipping) and they are a little over 1" unsexed tank breed juvies from a private breeder. You can get some through aquabid but when you bid, always expect to pay around $40-$50 for shipping in addition to the bidding price. Breeders in country are popping up here and there now and I hopefully will be amongst them in about one year, when my guys are old enough. I currently have 3 L174 (spotted zebra plecos) they are still legal to import and therefore a little cheaper but again mine are barely 2" and not breeding size yet. So check with me next year this time and I might be able to give you a most positive answer.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a few. I paid $77 each delivered overnight for an adult pair (about 3+ inch) about 2 years ago. After 10 months I lost one so I added another 3 about 2 inches for which I paid $60 each delivered. They live in my 'Yipes Stripes" pleco tank along with a couple of queen arabs, a pair of L-134 and a pair of L-333 plus an SAE and a few cardinals. Tank has extensive rock work, driftwood and plants as well a decent current. I keep it at about 83 degrees, and the pH is 7.4, GH 6d and KH 5d.

There are currently 2 AquaBid auctions for zebras- both are at $100+ now. 
http://www.aquabid.com/


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm trying to learn how to breed zebras. I have raised a few, and sold them on Aquabid. Please don't PM me for any...as they will go on Aquabid when (and if) they become available. I'm not being rude. I'm just trying avoid a bunch of requests, I can't fill.








This is an experiment with streaming video. Please let me know if this works :!: 
[stream:226c5d6686]http://www.fishnut2.com/coppermine/images/wmv.jpg[/stream:226c5d6686]
If it doesn't work...try:
http://www.fishnut2.com/ZebraMPEG.mpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow great pic! the streaming video does not work though


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Fishfreaks,
Back to the drawing board. It was worth a try!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishnut the second video, with the link works for me.....ewwwwwwww


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ok it works now!!! and shev whats so ewwww


----------



## PlecoMan1234 (Mar 17, 2008)

I really want one bad but it seems i don't have the money. I do have an hi fin spotted pleco though he's not even that big though about 2 inches.


----------

